
Astronomy Picture of the Day – SN Candidate Betelgeuse to Scale (2020) - chupa-chups
https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap200101.html
======
bscphil
Editorialized title: real title is "Betelgeuse Imagined".

But the real lede here is buried: "Betelgeuse, one of the brightest and most
recognized stars in the night sky, is only half as bright as it used to be
only five months ago." This is actually quite shocking to me, I'm very
surprised I hadn't heard about it until now.

~~~
chupa-chups
Actually, the real title is

> A plume on Betelgeuse

Nasa itself links to
[https://www.eso.org/public/images/eso0927d/](https://www.eso.org/public/images/eso0927d/).

~~~
bscphil
See the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"please use the original title" -> in this case that means "APOD: 2020 January
1 - Betelgeuse Imagined" which is literally the page title. I think in this
case "Astronomy Picture of the Day: Betelgeuse Imagined" would be acceptable.

------
nkrisc
I'm hoping it went supernova sometime around 1320 CE to 1370 CE.

(It's about 700 lightyears away)

